# Turkey hunting woodbury wildlife area



## greatwhite

Im planing to take my nephew on his first youth turkey hunt to the woodbury wildlife area.I have never hunted the area for turkeys and was wondering if anyone new if its a good place to go,many birds around there?Some tips where to go would be helpfull.Thank you.


----------

